# something for the man of the house



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

Here's the picture: http://www.theretroknittingcompany.co.uk/images/1Nov09/strutts9507a.jpg

and here's the link to the pattern (scroll nearly to the bottom):
http://www.theretroknittingcompany.co.uk/wonderful.html

When I said, "Joe, here's something I can knit you for summer," he gave me such a look. No fashion sense at all.


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

oh yea


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

PMPL!


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

I agree - no fashion sense at all.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

I don't think my husband would go for those either!


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh, I laughed out loud. Funny.


----------



## TinaOR (May 22, 2011)

My husband scoffed as I showed him the picture of the pattern. I guess that's a 'no' from him too. Thanks for sharing. x


----------



## higheagle (Jul 23, 2011)

I think I might give it ago.


----------



## trisha 54 (Feb 24, 2012)

LOL


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

I showed my hubby and all I got was a strange look. No fashion sense here either.


----------



## henhouse2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

If you could get Justin Bieber or Tom Cruise into it they would all be wanting some.


----------



## Gmfur (Oct 29, 2011)

Gotta wonder...what does it do for "health"? Lol.


----------



## heleneknits (Jun 10, 2011)

I you try this, I would love to see a picture.


----------



## heleneknits (Jun 10, 2011)

Higheagle, If you try this, I would love to see a picture.


----------



## cbmommacat (Mar 6, 2012)

LOL! I don't think that outfit is very mentally healthy!!


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

Oh, my . . . . . 

I actually know someone who would probably think this is cool and that I should make it for him! (I won't be showing this to him!)


----------



## TerryKnits (Sep 17, 2011)

Gmfur said:


> Gotta wonder...what does it do for "health"? Lol.


It must be all the fresh air the body gets through the holes. LOL


----------



## Blue_Carol (May 28, 2012)

too funny. Thanks for sharing


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

Well I showed my DH the picture, got a raised eyebrow and a "yiikes."


----------



## Sennaa (Mar 16, 2012)

omg I burst out laughing.... too funny!!


----------



## wurlybird (Feb 17, 2011)

Stablebummom said:


> PMPL!


PMPL? Now one to me. Explain please? )


----------



## wurlybird (Feb 17, 2011)

wurlybird said:


> Stablebummom said:
> 
> 
> > PMPL!
> ...


Meant to type "New" one to me. LOL
Guess I got fat fingers.


----------



## GrannyH (Jul 4, 2011)

Goggle it.


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

well, laughter is the best medicine!


Gmfur said:


> Gotta wonder...what does it do for "health"? Lol.


----------



## wurlybird (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks GrannyH. Now I'm PMPL too. )


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

Hilarious! Thanks for the great website - I love vintage!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

bellestarr12 said:


> Here's the picture: http://www.theretroknittingcompany.co.uk/images/1Nov09/strutts9507a.jpg
> 
> and here's the link to the pattern (scroll nearly to the bottom):
> http://www.theretroknittingcompany.co.uk/wonderful.html
> ...


At last, something the Big Guy would probably throw me out of the house over, and probably from an upstairs window onto the concrete patio! Seems to me the mesh would be very uncomfortable once he sweated a little, IMHO. :thumbdown:


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

henhouse2011 said:


> If you could get Justin Bieber or Tom Cruise into it they would all be wanting some.


LOL!


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

Hah, hysterical!


----------



## janneygirl (Jul 6, 2011)

thanks for the morning laugh-out-loud!!! that is hysterical.
oooops, higheagle --- you go for it, guy!! still funny, though.
- jan


----------



## frostyfranny (Jul 29, 2011)

I like the swimming trunks just below this pattern. Can you imagine what they look like when the get wet  I actually have this pattern in an old book and it caused quite a stir with the odd rude comment when I showed it to my craft fair ladies


----------



## gmcmullen (Dec 29, 2011)

Uh, no, not my man.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

No thanks but it is interesting!


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

henhouse2011 said:


> If you could get Justin Bieber or Tom Cruise into it they would all be wanting some.


Haha!


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Well isn't he quite the dapper dan! To funny!


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

heleneknits said:


> Higheagle, If you try this, I would love to see a picture.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## susykabloozie (Apr 17, 2011)

Oh my, I love the modesty panel. Thanks for posting this. I just had to "Pin" it.


----------



## Mrs.Fields (May 19, 2011)

Looks like something Mrs. Grey might make for Mr. Grey  Sorry, just finished the books!


----------



## tricilicious (Aug 30, 2011)

This pattern gave me the giggles. Might look OK when the holes are sewn up.


----------



## tricilicious (Aug 30, 2011)

This pattern gave me the giggles. Might look OK when the holes are sewn up. OMG! Did you see the crochet stair carpet? Don't think I will bother.


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

I WISH my printer would work now. Carolyn


----------



## Rosy B (Mar 16, 2012)

I actually couldn't speak because I was laughing so hard. My husband asked me what was so funny and I could only turn the laptop round to show him. He says he'd rather go "commando" than wear those and that set me off again.

I keep imagining David Beckham posing in them like in those underwear ads he's done. I don't think even he could make these popular.


----------



## MooseTracks (Jun 27, 2011)

I just about fell out of my chair. I could see my husband wearing that. Sure!


----------



## lannieb (Apr 28, 2011)

Oh Dear! I think I am right there with your husband.


----------



## druidsgirl (Sep 24, 2011)

Gmfur said:


> Gotta wonder...what does it do for "health"? Lol.


Lets your body breathe and absorbs sweat in the heat if its made in cotton... so you don't get all hot and sticky with wee sweat pimples on your butt like you do in say polyester LOL think my DH would rather run around in the nick than be seen in that!!


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

druidsgirl said:


> Gmfur said:
> 
> 
> > Gotta wonder...what does it do for "health"? Lol.
> ...


Yeah, I think mine would too! But you're right about the "health benefits."


----------



## 34652 (Sep 5, 2011)

I laughed aloud! I cna't imagine Ed in such an outfit! Hairy chest and all! What a hoot!


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

LMAO :thumbup:


----------



## Rosy B (Mar 16, 2012)

:shock: :shock: :shock: Look what I just found in my stash.

The "health" comment about the garments started ringing bells in my head and I remembered finding this yarn when I raided Mum's stash a few months ago.

The photo may not show it very well so this is what it says on the label.

"Health Vests are recommended by the Medical Profession. Health Vests are worn by members of Arctic, Antarctic and Everest Expeditions, in short, men who have to face extremes of temperatures and varying conditions.

WHY?

Because the scientific _Airflow_ design of the Health Vest provides a blanket of air next to the body. This acts as a perfect insulator in both Winter and Summer. Other garments may be knitted in this Health Cotton, using the same _Airflow_ principle with equally beneficial results"

With the references to Arctic and Everest exploration this yarn probably dates from the 50s.

I am now faced with the uncomfortable truth that my beloved mother may have subjected my poor dear departed father to wearing a set of this underwear. I'm so sorry Dad, if I'd only known. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rosy B (Mar 16, 2012)

Of course I now have the perfect yarn to make these garments and may use this as leverage, if I ever need to "persuade" my husband in anyway. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## krafty ev (Apr 28, 2012)

My oh my.. Isn't it amazing how we oohed and aahed over patterns not so many years ago and now they have turned into comic fodder! can't wait to look back in a few years at the twenty ten "hot patterns". My fave as I go back in time was a dreamy knitted halter bikini - I actually wore it and thought myself a real hottie. Should have posed with mesh man for an unforgettable family shot!


----------



## IncognitoDar (Feb 27, 2012)

higheagle said:


> I think I might give it ago.


LOL .. please post a pic when you're done!

Might just show that to MY hubby.


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

2 or 3 generations ago, people were encouraged to take "Air Baths" for their health. This garment is certainly airy.

I prefer a shower. Carolyn


----------



## druidsgirl (Sep 24, 2011)

Rosy B said:


> :shock: :shock: :shock: Look what I just found in my stash.
> 
> The "health" comment about the garments started ringing bells in my head and I remembered finding this yarn when I raided Mum's stash a few months ago.
> 
> ...


Funny how ideas change. When my son was doing outdoor pursuits a couple of years ago and they did quite a bit of snow caving and snow boarding etc and the first thing they learnt was "cotton kills". Why would you wear it to the pole??


----------



## Rosy B (Mar 16, 2012)

krafty ev said:


> My oh my.. Isn't it amazing how we oohed and aahed over patterns not so many years ago and now they have turned into comic fodder! can't wait to look back in a few years at the twenty ten "hot patterns". My fave as I go back in time was a dreamy knitted halter bikini - I actually wore it and thought myself a real hottie. Should have posed with mesh man for an unforgettable family shot!


I don't have many photos of myself from the 70's thank goodness. One I had is of me wearing what we used to call a "Poodle Coat" that was in a grey tweed material with the shoulders and cuffs made from a synthetic lambs fleece material. Underneath I'm wearing a crocheted halter neck mini dress in yellow, teamed with black and white platform slingbacks. I'm leaning against the bonnet of my then boyfriends car and I look for all the world like a prostitute.

I would have been about 17 at the time and my SD asked me what I was thinking by wearing such an outfit. In my defence, we all wore those clothes back then and my Mum bought me the coat and shoes. I can't find the photo or I would have posted it on here and given you all a laugh.

I know someone who knitted herself a swimming costume and wouldn't come out of the sea until someone brought her a towel. The costume grew gigantic and hung from her shoulders, nearly reaching her knees and didn't cover very much of the bits in between.


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

bellestarr12 said:


> Here's the picture: http://www.theretroknittingcompany.co.uk/images/1Nov09/strutts9507a.jpg
> 
> and here's the link to the pattern (scroll nearly to the bottom):
> http://www.theretroknittingcompany.co.uk/wonderful.html
> ...


My husband gave me the same look. Imagine!! :lol: :roll:


----------



## EmmyPrewitt (Jun 11, 2012)

How funny! I laughed all through this thread!! I am waiting for my husband so I can ask him he wants me to make him a set! I know what his answer will be!


----------



## EmmyPrewitt (Jun 11, 2012)

He said no thank you!


----------



## Llamedos (Jul 4, 2012)

Dsynr said:


> bellestarr12 said:
> 
> 
> > Here's the picture: http://www.theretroknittingcompany.co.uk/images/1Nov09/strutts9507a.jpg
> ...


maybe good thing! --not the throwing from window


----------



## EmmyPrewitt (Jun 11, 2012)

For the man who has every thing!!!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

henhouse2011 said:


> If you could get Justin Bieber or Tom Cruise into it they would all be wanting some.


Have you ever noticed that the men you'd most like to see in speedo's never wear them? Some of the men who do wear them.....well, I'd better not say. Let's just say it doesn't make my day!


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> henhouse2011 said:
> 
> 
> > If you could get Justin Bieber or Tom Cruise into it they would all be wanting some.
> ...


Oh, my, yes, you are so right! :roll:


----------

